# bad advice on the forum



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive noticed over the past couple of weeks theres alot of bad advice being given out for instance...feeding green iguanas 10% live food,having arguments about uromastyx being omnivores.
it doesnt matter what i say anymore so theres no point in me advising people on how to keep green iggys or uromastyx if my posts get swamped by others giving out the wrong advice.
so ive decided ill still come on to check my pms but ill no longer be posting on the forum itself.
just to add...iguanas shouldnt be fed any kind of live food or animal protein as they are HERBIVORES and uromastyx can be fed a small amount of live food as they are OMNIVORES.

seems this info has fallen on many a deaf ear and still people are telling newbies to give bugs to iguanas.:bash:
i just get myself wound up when i read this kind of advice so this is why im no longer posting.
sick of these so called experts who know better when clearly they dont.


----------



## Trickylips (Sep 27, 2008)

hear hear, tortoise diet = green iguana diet


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

hi i like iguanas


----------

